# odyssea lights any good ?



## surpera1

price on ebay looks great


----------



## Zapins

I bought some of these when they were still called Jebo (same company, just different name). They are pretty crappy lights. The reflectors are really bad and the ballasts aren't wired well, the endcaps are not waterproof. You'd be better off going with Ahsupply.com or coralife products. Possibly even T5 HO's.


----------



## Valthenya

or you could go with fishneedit.com they supposedly have decent lights but i think they might be backordered


----------



## John_Auberry

No, mine caught fire.....well it really only smoked a little bit. But I say caught fire because it sounds more dramatic. Drfoster and smith has the coralife 4 bulb 48in on sell for 96$


----------



## surpera1

i went with ah supply 2x55 kit and ge 9325 bulbs - built my own canopy - total cost $125 and i have room to upgrade and add more light if i want


----------



## Pinto

I heard they were super crappy.
I got fishneedit light instead. I bought it a while back, i had no trouble, i guess its more in demand nowadays. 
Check in the Sale or Trade sometimes, they may have good deals on light fixtures.


----------



## Blazelore

Odyssea step up their quality for a good while now. I just purchased a 48" fixture 2 months ago and have not had any problems and it doesn't get hot as everyone is claiming. My friend bought the 72" fixture a year ago and its running fine. I know most of the people who comment on these fixtures are doing so with second hand information and not actual experience. The few who had bad experiences it was just that but everytime someone brings up this brand the same stories get told. If their fixtures were truly that bad there is no way that they would be able to stay on the market!


----------



## surpera1

well - i cant speak for that - but the ah supply 2x55 is BRIGHT - wow - the reflector and ballast at high freq is awesome


----------



## prBrianpr

I want a oddisea fixture too, very cheap and seems good.


----------



## nkambae

Well, supera1, I see you already went with the AH Supply but I thought I would chip in with my not so humble opinion anyway. I've had 2 Odyssea/Jebo cfl fixtures for over a year and a half now and find them to be adequate to the task... barely. They are cfls and run warm but not unduly so. My 96w doesn't run any warmer than my fiancee's 96w Coralife. As mentioned previously, the reflectors don't seen to be very good and I saw a post on one of the planted tank forums which claimed his Odyssea was only running at 2/3 of its rated wattage. I have to run my 260w fixture full on for 10 hours (my plants should have sunburn!) on a 55 to get any pearling. So, my opinion... yeah, they are ok but for a few dollars more you can get a much better light.

stu


----------



## surpera1

a lot of research led me to AH supply - superior components - now i have to figure out ferts and co2


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi surpera1,

Excellent choice, both my 45 and 30 gallons are AHS and they give more than enough light to grow just about anything.


----------



## surpera1

i was really amazed - i cant imagine the 96 watt kits - blinding likely


----------



## kwc1974

ballast burnt up in less than a year. I am currently planing on retrofitting them and just using the housing. Probably use AH supply.


----------



## surpera1

i built my own canopy for $25 total - it was real easy - and i have room to cram a lot more light in there if i want to


----------



## Makoto

Have one now, but I'm not pleased, thinking of goingT5 retro.


----------

